# Importance of protection



## Standingdead (Oct 28, 2013)

Seen some younger guys bucking a couple felled trees today. They had no chaps etc on. I thought about the number of new cutters I read about on this site. Thought I might be a good time to start a convo

I use baileys competition chaps. They are super light weight and will stall any 8hp or lower saw. They cost me about $100. That's a lot less than the cost of a hospital visit or new leg. When felling trees I use my husky helmet and visor, bought at tractor supply for around $60. All it takes is a couple inch diameter branch to break off and hit your head and, well it ain't pretty. I am older and half deaf. Might not of been so if I wore some hearing protection when running equipment. What do you all use for safety? Where did you get it and about what it cost. Just trying to encourage the new folks here to think about safety and how inexpensive it really is.


----------



## Mr A (Oct 28, 2013)

I have a 18" bar Echo chainsaw. I always wear safety glasses, ear plugs, gloves, work pants, and leather work boots. Never thought about chaps. Even a small saw can hurt you. Being cut with a chainsaw would not be pretty. Quick way to make hamburger.


----------



## pen (Oct 28, 2013)

I always wore hearing protection and usually eye protection but never got into the helmet and chaps until last year. 

My uncle does logging and is a smart and safe one.  He stopped me last year and asked if I was wearing a helmet and chaps.  While I know he's a safe guy, he's not the type to push things onto others so I told him I wasn't and asked what happened.  He had a small branch as you mention drop and hit him square on the helmet.  He gave a good inspection of the tree and those around prior to cutting and never spotted it.  He wound up unconscious in the woods, woke up with the chainsaw still running next to him, lost his glasses, etc.  He was a hurting puppy for several weeks after.  Thank god his hand came off the throttle and it came to a rest somewhere other than one of his vitals.  

I got the husky helmet and chaps shortly thereafter.

Even in the summer, the chaps aren't bad to wear and the helmet isn't either.  Certainly not as uncomfortable as dealing with the aftermath of an injury that could be lessened or prevented.

It's a just suck it up and do it sort of thing.

pen


----------



## BrotherBart (Oct 28, 2013)

I personally know what the bone in my left leg at the knee looks like and what it is like to drag your leg out of the woods to get a neighbor to take you to the emergency room while you hold the wound together.

Chaps. Don't start a chainsaw without'em.

Small three inch tree fell backwards on the saw and drove the bar into my leg.


----------



## NYLumberjack914 (Oct 28, 2013)

I wear everything thanks to some of the old timers on this forum. It's doesn't how much it cost. Go out and get all the gear necessary. I started about 11/2 ago burning wood. I went to my local stihl dealer and purchased chaps , helmet w visor , gloves . Your health has no price on it. Thanks again to everyone on here for such great advice


----------



## hrhunter (Oct 28, 2013)

I finally purchased chaps last year. I always use hearing protection and gloves. When I got the chaps, the store owner asked what I did to myself with a saw. The only time people bought chaps was after getting hurt. Don't wait until then, it might be too late.


----------



## TreePointer (Oct 28, 2013)

All the time:

Safety glasses
30 db NRR earmuffs
Stihl antivibration gloves
Labonville full-wrap chaps
Steel toe boots

When dropping trees:

Stihl forestry helmet.  I still wear the safety glasses underneath the metal mesh of the helmet, but I drop the earmuffs to use the helmet's muffs (even though they aren't as good as my regular earmuffs).


----------



## Seanm (Oct 28, 2013)

Last February during my birthday My wife showed me a picture of some chaps from home depot and said happy birthday. She had hoped to get them from town (1.5 hours away) but the timing wasn't right. Since we were passing by the home depot around my birthday we stopped in to pick them up. Not knowing where they were I asked a lady and she said good idea buying chaps my husband uses them while working in the bush since he cut himself. She pointed to the corner of the store and said go find Barb over there she will help you. My wife and I found Barb who said to my wife, good idea! my husband uses them now especially after an accident in the bush! I thought wow ive been using chainsaws for years without them but now I wont cut without them (partly due to this experience but also from reading hearth.com). They are also great in heavy brush, they keep all the scratchy thorny stuff off your legs, now I can just power through!


----------



## AnalogKid (Oct 29, 2013)

When cutting I always wear my Husqvarna chaps, Stihl glasses, a great pair of work gloves, ear protection and boots.  Until about a year ago I never wore chaps.  Now, if I cut without having them on due to laziness or whatever, I feel so inadequate.  Like waterskiing without a life vest, or 4-wheeling without a helmet, etc.  I simply can't run a saw with out them.

**I really should invest in a helmet, I have had a large limb come down on me.  Hit me square on my right shoulder and base of my neck/upper back.  Buckled my knees and put me right on the ground.  I had a running saw in my hand at the time too, (no chaps).  I was shaken up for a little bit.....scary.


----------



## paul bunion (Oct 29, 2013)

I learned to wear chaps a long time ago when a sapling stump ran down my bar and popped the chain off the tip.  (Chain was probably loose, but I was 18 and knew everything).  The chain ended up wrapped around my leg, only damage was a couple of pulled threads on my jeans.  An easy lesson.

I learned to wear a helmet more recently when a small dead branch fell out of a tree I was cutting.  It missed my skull by a fraction of an inch as it ripped my glasses off my face with only a small cut to my brow.   I got off lucky again.


----------



## Soundchasm (Oct 29, 2013)

I only cut stuff on the ground, and have just seen chaps this year on the forum.  But the boots have saved my toes, gloves save my fingers, glasses save my eyes, and hearing protectors save my ears.  No matter what the temp is it's long sleeves and long pants.


----------



## TreePointer (Oct 29, 2013)

I used to wear long sleeves all the time.  A couple long cutting sessions over some hot summer days made me realize that heat stroke was more of a risk at the time.  Off went the long sleeved work shirt.


----------



## PDXpyro (Oct 29, 2013)

I'm 58, and with no prior experience in running chainsaws I inherited two Stihls a couple of years ago.  I thought,_ Boy, this is great: now I can really get Serious about gleaning my own firewood!_

Being much more cautious than my teens-20s version, I did a lot of online reading about chainsaw operation and safety, and after a few very timid outings with the saws, concluded that I'll use them sparingly, for only the most straightforward, foolproof cuts on small stuff.  No way I'm gonna get geared up with the chaps, headgear, etc. and start doing major bucking, much less felling!  After seeing the chainsaw-injury statistics for the USA, I wimped out and decided that I'm a splitter, not a sawyer.

It's usually easy enough to scrounge quite a few pre-cut rounds throughout the year, and otherwise I'll gladly pay for someone else to do the potentially dangerous work.  At this point in life I don't mind being a wimp.


----------



## Seanm (Oct 29, 2013)

I gear up even for the little stuff. If im using the chainsaw I see no difference. For me that's what makes me feel comfortable.


----------



## Gunny (Oct 29, 2013)

Learned chainsaw safety/use in the Marine Corps 20 yrs ago.  Very little PPE as they call it. (Personal Protection Equipment).  Few limbs, not wood, deaths, and the USMC has there guys GEARED UP!  Chaps, gloves, helmets, masks, hearing pro, etc.  Feel like the kid from A Christmas Story in the snow suit going to school.  All very important gear, personally I just can't get past the hearing pro though, I seem to need to hear the saw to make sure it is operating correctly.  Hey we all have our faults.  What did you say?


----------



## Soundchasm (Oct 29, 2013)

Seanm said:


> I gear up even for the little stuff. If im using the chainsaw I see no difference. For me that's what makes me feel comfortable.



Ain't that the truth.  Some motorcyclists say ATGATT (All The Gear All The Time).  Once you get used to it, it does *not* feel right to work w/o it.  It only takes another minute or two to get it right.


----------



## BillLion (Oct 29, 2013)

NYLumberjack914 said:


> I wear everything thanks to some of the old timers on this forum. It's doesn't how much it cost. Go out and get all the...Thanks again to everyone on here for such great advice



2nd that! Just started using a chainsaw a few months ago and I got all the gear thanks to some strong exhortation to do so here. I appreciate all you guys looking out for us!


----------



## Mr A (Oct 29, 2013)

You know, well, many will say "I've been doing this for years"It only takes a second to get hurt. A lot of times complacency leads to injury.


----------



## jeffesonm (Oct 29, 2013)

I always wear ear protection, glasses and chaps... combined cost was cheaper than the deductible at the ER.


----------



## AnalogKid (Oct 29, 2013)

TreePointer said:


> I used to wear long sleeves all the time.  A couple long cutting sessions over some hot summer days made me realize that heat stroke was more of a risk at the time.  Off went the long sleeved work shirt.



I am with you here.  I am always sleeveless, unless it's sub-40 degrees or so (maybe cooler depending on how hard I'm working).


----------



## Slow1 (Oct 29, 2013)

I don't start the saw without my chaps on.  Luckily I've never tested their chain stopping power 

I also wear my helmet anytime I'm cutting.  I once managed to cut a branch such that it hit me square on the head.  It drove me down like a pile driver, knees buckled, saw dropped from my hand (luckily to the side) and I was dazed.  I'm confident that things would have been MUCH worse had I not had the helmet distributing the impact more evenly across my skull.  I never lost consciousness, and in the end my pride was harmed far more than anything.  I did have a bit of a sore neck/upper back for a few days which I attribute to the strain of impact.  I've fully recovered.

When just cutting logs or rounds I still wear the helmet - it has my ear protection and screen type visor.  I wear glasses under the screen to help keep the little stuff out of my eyes too.  Excessive? I don't know.  While I'm sure it looks odd to wear a helmet while cutting logs on the driveway, I've never been all that fashion conscious.  I've also heard it suggested that there is some way to get a kickback that can make the saw strike your head, never experienced/seen it but I figure the helmet wouldn't hurt in that case either.

I'm a big advocate of safety gear.  Prevention is the key I figure and while practicing safe cutting (don't do dumb things) clearly is the best way of avoiding injury, it is nice to have a backup just in case that "one mistake" happens.

So my inventory of safety gear that I wear:
Chaps (full length)
Helmet (ear protection and screen type visor built in)
Safety glasses
Gloves (just leather, not saw protection)
Boots with steel toes (probably does more to protect against logs rolling/falling than anything from the saw)


----------



## USMC80 (Oct 29, 2013)

I wear everything but hearing protection, can't protect whats already gone


----------



## Capetownkg (Oct 29, 2013)

I wear husqvarna chaps and helmet and visor with ear protection.  All bought off amazon with prime shipping.  Helmet and visor and ear protection was $43 and the husky chaps were $67.  Heck of a cheaper deal then hospital and it helps put my wife's fears to ease which makes my life easier.


----------



## peakbagger (Oct 29, 2013)

I bought my brother a pair of chaps the first Christmas after he bought a saw and a large piece of property. He had to replace them after about 10 years as he had too many cuts on them. The cuts didn't look that bad but I expect the scars would have looked worse.

I use a chainsaw helmet and chaps. I haven't tagged the chaps but the helmet has been thinned a few times from rotten birch branches. I love the steel screen faceplate, beats getting a face full of sawdust.


----------



## BKInsert (Oct 29, 2013)

After I decided to get serious about cutting my own wood I got a few chainsaws, I started to read about how to use them and that is when I realized how dangerous they could be. I learned about the kickback zone and how to avoid it, I bought good chaps, a helmet, eye goggles and still tow boots and uses them every time I use a chainsaw.


----------



## Flatbedford (Oct 29, 2013)

Chaps, helmet w/face shield and muffs, Kevlar gloves, and steel toed boots 98% of the time a saw is running in my hands. I have been know to skip PPE for one cut, but always have it all on when I'm working. Either cutting in the woods or just bucking logs in the driveway. Bought first chaps and helmet in 1996.


----------



## TreePointer (Oct 29, 2013)

My brothers and I had no power saws growing up.  It was all bowsaws, axes, and a two-man crosscut.  We always assumed that my father wanted us to learn how to use hand tools, the rewards of physical labor, and to toughen us a bit.  Eventually we learned that the major driving force behind his not having chainsaws around was the time he spent working in an emergency room and the terrible chainsaw injures he saw.   Later in life, he was very pleased to see that I wore all my PPE when cutting on his farm.


----------



## kingston73 (Nov 1, 2013)

My neighbor will go out in shorts, sneakers, no shirt and use his saw.  I really don't understand how somebody can be so uncaring about their ability to walk...


----------



## BCC_Burner (Nov 1, 2013)

He probably figures in that getup he'll either end up safe or dead.  Don't want to have to deal with a long, painful recovery.


----------



## Stegman (Nov 1, 2013)

I don't cut as much as most of the folks on the board, but I wear chaps when bucking logs [though not necessarily felling]. Always wear ear protection. Usually wear a helmet when felling. 

In addition to safety gear, I have a pet peeve related to technique. I can't believe how many people "drop start" their saws. Talk about a recipe for disaster. I always start mine on the ground with a foot stabilizing. I realize there's probably a time and place for drop starting - like if you're limbing a tree up in a bucket truck or something - but other than that it strikes me as incredibly stupid and risky.


----------



## TreePointer (Nov 1, 2013)

I had the same fears about drop starting when first around chainsaws.  I used the foot in the handle method and then graduated to holding it between my legs (both methods approved in Stihl manuals).

When I became more comfortable with handling saws, I moved to drop starting (which I never thought I'd do).   I wanted to try it to see if it had some advantages or if it was simply a clever trick that looks cool.  These days, I'll drop start most saws and even string trimmers just because it's often the easiest method.  I understand why chainsaw manufacturers (and their lawyers ) do not recommend drop starting, but I've become comfortable with it and at my skill level.


----------



## Flatbedford (Nov 1, 2013)

I drop started until I saw one of those safety videos on the web a couple years ago. I have since changed to the hold between the legs method. Just seems like a better way to work most of the time.


----------



## Gunny (Nov 1, 2013)

Amazingly the military still acknowledges the drop start as well.  I have been drop starting my whole life and never had a problem.  Kind of controled ciaos!  The military and the manufactures still identify the drop start yet don't endorse it.


----------



## TreePointer (Nov 2, 2013)

I had always thought that drop starting wasn't nearly as dangerous as the between-the-legs method--until I realized that I had the saw backwards!


----------



## CenterTree (Nov 2, 2013)

I always wear chaps and steel toes while cutting.   Hearing protection and eye goggles too.

Stay safe and work smart.

http://www.labonville.com/Competition-Chainsaw-Chaps-Parts-_c_81.html


----------



## TreePointer (Nov 2, 2013)

Those Labonville chaps have a quality construction.  I have the 6-ply full wrap version.


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 2, 2013)

My wife and I sent a pair of chaps to a lady member here last year as a Christmas present when she bought a saw. We didn't want a teacher's students calling her "Stumpy". Seriously folks having paid the emergency room bill, chaps are cheap. The blue denim filling the bar told me jeans won't stop a chain. And with my stupid habit of coming out of the cut and swinging the bar to the left, I just can't break the habit, the nicks in the chaps keep telling me that they are worth 100 times more than they cost.


----------



## BIGDADDY (Nov 2, 2013)

I wear steel toe boots. I have chaps but never wore them yet. Maybe I'll start. I have the habit of locking the chain when the saw is running before I take a step I think that is a good habit.


----------



## TreePointer (Nov 2, 2013)

Enter CHAINSAW INJURIES into google and then click on "Images."  That certainly inspires me to wear chaps and the rest of my PPE.


----------



## wingarcher (Nov 2, 2013)

This isn't the video I was trying to find, but it sure is a good demonstration of what saw chaps can do for you.  Full blast saw straight down into them, didn't get through the nylon inner layer that would be against the leg.  And they're cheap, too!  The technology that goes into a wearable garment that can stop a full throttle saw in the space of, what... 1/8" fabric?  Get some.


----------



## CenterTree (Nov 3, 2013)

Just a little note to add.  The chaps will not work (and are not recommended) for those who may use an electric chainsaw.  (not sure if anyone here does).


----------



## STIHLY DAN (Nov 3, 2013)

kingston73 said:


> My neighbor will go out in shorts, sneakers, no shirt and use his saw.  I really don't understand how somebody can be so uncaring about their ability to walk...


 
Embarrassed To admit, that would be me. I have a few carhartts with a nice long tear in them from the saw, and a couple boots that are not water proof anymore. I just can't get myself to buy /use chaps. I know it's stupid, which in turn makes me stupid, especially when I do cut myself. Typing this makes me want to go out and buy some inconspicuous chaps, but in a few hours the importance will have lessoned to just an after thought.


----------



## ErikR (Nov 3, 2013)

After reading this thread, I did the right thing and ordered a set of chaps. I am no stranger to safety gear, and wear ATGATT (all the gear all the time) while motorcycling.  While I was looking at chainsaw chaps, I noticed that many of them were bright colors. I suppose the bright colors might help a co-worker avoid cutting into your leg, but I cut alone and would prefer to wear something less conspicuous while cutting wood. I didn't want to feel like I was deer hunting every time I geared up! I found a set in a navy blue color. I do believe that bright colored safety gear has it's place, and wear a neon lime jacket while riding... I want to be seen in that situation.

I have a couple of sets of custom molded ear plugs that work well for both riding and cutting. The next thing I'll look for will be a hard hat/face shield.


----------



## Flatbedford (Nov 3, 2013)

I guess you don't want the trees to see you coming.


----------



## peakbagger (Nov 3, 2013)

While on the subject of chaps, I have a pair of Labonville suspenders for mine. When moving around cutting, the chaps (especially the newer styles) tend to slide down and restrict movement. With a pair of suspenders they stay where they should.


----------



## TreePointer (Nov 3, 2013)

I like wearing orange because it adds a a little more insurance when cutting during various hunting seasons and near roads.  Also, if something happens, it's easier to be found wearing blaze orange.


----------



## BIGDADDY (Nov 3, 2013)

So y


TreePointer said:


> I like wearing orange because it adds a a little more insurance when cutting during various hunting seasons and near roads.  Also, if something happens, it's easier to be found wearing blaze orange.


u wish to found interesting.


----------



## TreePointer (Nov 3, 2013)

BIGDADDY said:


> So y
> 
> u wish to found interesting.


 
Urgent:  Replace batteries in your translator.


----------



## PSYS (Nov 3, 2013)

Awesome post.

I'm a newbie and used a chainsaw for the first time under the supervision of an experienced wood burner.  I ordered chainsaw chaps on the same day I ordered the chainsaw.  It does not take much for a serious accident to happen.  The chainsaw does not even START until I'm wearing the chaps.  I know they're not the end all, be all... but they're certainly better than your slim fitting blue jeans.


----------



## 1970roadrunner (Nov 4, 2013)

My first post on here-I must say this is a good site, a ton of info!  

I wear chainsaw pants (work pants with the protective material built in).  I just wear them as my work pants when doing my firewood, cutting, splitting, stacking, whatever.  They fit like a normal set of pants and the protection is always there.


----------



## Clarkbug (Nov 10, 2013)

Just a note to those reading this thread and thinking they might want some chaps....

Checked out the www.labonville.com site, and it turns out they are having a 20% off sale on Black Friday.  So, if you or someone you know needs some protective gear, that would be a great way to get some!

I got a pair of their full wrap chaps last year for Christmas, and they are pretty great.  Easy to put on, comfortable, the full wraps dont get snagged in any brush, and made in the USA!  Also, keep an eye on length, they are sorta funny to order.


----------



## CenterTree (Nov 10, 2013)

PSYS said:


> Awesome post.
> 
> I'm a newbie and used a chainsaw for the first time under the supervision of an experienced wood burner.  I ordered chainsaw chaps on the same day I ordered the chainsaw.  It does not take much for a serious accident to happen.  The chainsaw does not even START until I'm wearing the chaps. * I know they're not the end all, be all..*. but they're certainly better than your slim fitting blue jeans.



As good of an idea that it is to always wear chaps (and more),,, We should all remember that there is NO substitute for working cautious and having mental awareness every second while cutting.

*I try to not let myself become "over-confident" just because I am wearing safety gear.*

Situational awareness applies to MANY aspects of life.



.


----------



## Slow1 (Nov 10, 2013)

CenterTree said:


> As good of an idea that it is to always wear chaps (and more),,, We should all remember that there is NO substitute for working cautious and having mental awareness every second while cutting.
> 
> *I try to not let myself become "over-confident" just because I am wearing safety gear.*
> Situational awareness applies to MANY aspects of life.
> ...


 
As some wise individual once said to me "The most important piece of safety gear is in your head, don't lose it!"


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Nov 10, 2013)

Welcome to the forum 1970roadrunner.


----------



## rowerwet (Nov 10, 2013)

I wear steel toes to work so I use the for cutting, I wouldn't think of moving wood without good gloves.
I got the helmet with ear cups and face shield for $20 on fleabay, believe it or not from england... go figure.
the chaps were also a fleabay deal for $60, anybody wanting to sneak up on trees I'de be happy to trade you mine are green and I wish they were orange.
I wish they were vented like expensive motorcycle leathers can be, I just couldn't force myself to wear them in the dog days of August..


----------



## 1750 (Nov 13, 2013)

Does anyone have a favorite brand of steel-toed boots they want to recommend?


----------



## Seanm (Nov 13, 2013)

1970roadrunner said:


> My first post on here-I must say this is a good site, a ton of info!
> 
> I wear chainsaw pants (work pants with the protective material built in).  I just wear them as my work pants when doing my firewood, cutting, splitting, stacking, whatever.  They fit like a normal set of pants and the protection is always there.


 Welcome to the site fellow British Columbian! Im sure you will enjoy it here.  What region are you in?


----------



## brakatak (Nov 14, 2013)

for a long time, i didnt wear any safety gear until my buddy (a tree guy, pro) got torn up pretty good from a Kickback.   Surgery on face and shoulder.    Since then, i bought the Stihl Woodcutter Safety Kit for $99 which includes helmet, chaps, ear and eye protection.    not bad for 99.      I feel so much more safe and confident now.    

this is pretty much same package.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chainsaw-Sa...ultDomain_0&hash=item1c3818ab8c#ht_125wt_1362


----------



## rowerwet (Nov 14, 2013)

1750 said:


> Does anyone have a favorite brand of steel-toed boots they want to recommend?


red wing, stupid expensive in the store, reasonable on fleabay. I bought my last two pairs that way, in new condition. (my employer reimbursed me up to $85, I spent less than that)
It also depends on how you wear them. Back when I had to buy my own steel toe boots, I would buy the brahma boots at wallyworld. wearing them full time at work (air plane mechanic, on my feet all day walking and standing) I would get 6 months out of a pair.
If you are just wearing them to work wood a few hours a year, they should last for years. (the expensive insoles Dr. scholls sells with the machine you stand on, are worth the money)


----------



## JP11 (Nov 14, 2013)

My dad cut into his leg a good inch.  He was lucky.  Brand new chain, and saw was winding down.

After that, he bought 3 sets of chaps, and 3 helmets.  Told my brother and I he would kick our az if he saw us touching a saw without the stuff on.

Lesson stuck.

JP


----------



## 1970roadrunner (Nov 16, 2013)

Seanm said:


> Welcome to the site fellow British Columbian! Im sure you will enjoy it here.  What region are you in?





Backwoods Savage said:


> Welcome to the forum 1970roadrunner.


Thanks for the welcome guys!

I live in northern BC (PG)


----------



## burnt03 (Nov 16, 2013)

Saw this video on arboristsite a few months ago, always makes me think twice about which boots I'm putting on when heading out for firewood


----------



## Slow1 (Nov 16, 2013)

burnt03 said:


> Saw this video on arboristsite a few months ago, always makes me think twice about which boots I'm putting on when heading out for firewood




I bet that chain needed sharpening after the test eh?


----------

